# What time do they open/close the museum?



## astlanda

Good evening.

I need your help with those phrases:

متى يَفْتَحُ متحف النوبة؟ 
[mataa iafta7u mat7afa an-nuubiata] 
= What time they open the Nubian Museum?

متى يَغْلِقُ متحف النوبة؟ 
[mata ia3liqu mat7afa an-nuubiata] 
= What time they close the Nubian Museum?

Are they OK?


----------



## londonmasri

An EA suggestion:

_al mat7af beyefta7 essaa3a kam?_
_al mat7af beye2fel essaa3a kam?_


----------



## Nermine_Canada

Salam there 

I sugget that you use the following verb form "*youfta7*" and "*youghlak*", instead of saying, when _*THEY*_ open or close the museum, perhpas it's better to say, when or at what time _does it_ open and/or close.

*في أي وقت يفتح المتحف؟ *
*في أي وقت يغلق المتحف؟*


----------



## astlanda

Walaikumussalaam!

 Thanks. I used "they" because of my limited knowledge of English.



londonmasri said:


> An EA suggestion:
> 
> _al mat7af beyefta7 essaa3a kam?_
> _al mat7af beye2fel essaa3a kam?_



What does the verb prefix "be" stand for? Is it only Egyptian?


----------



## elroy

astlanda said:


> What does the verb prefix "be" stand for? Is it only Egyptian?


 It is used in many dialects to indicate the present indicative.

Londonmasri, I don't think it would be "*a*l-mat7af" in Egyptian.  It would be "*i*l-mat7af" (which Cherine would spell "*e*l-mat7af" ).


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Londonmasri, I don't think it would be "*a*l-mat7af" in Egyptian. It would be "*i*l-mat7af" (which Cherine would spell "*e*l-mat7af" ).


Right  It's el-mat7af (not "al"), and I spell it with "e" not "i" because I use "i" with the fuS7a kasra, which is used in Egypt with short ي rather than with kasra.

I hope I'm not confusing anyone with my transliteration of 3ammeyya, but I do it on purpose to mark the difference in pronounciation between MSA and EA. 


P.S. Here's an example that just came to my mind:
The verb امشي (go/go away) would be transliterated (and pronounced) as imshi (the last vowel is short because the فعل الأمر is مجزوم and written as امشِ otherwise I'd transliterate it with two "i" at the end). But in Egyptian we say "emshi": the first vowel does not sound like the last one, and here too the last vowel is not long, or I would've transliterate it as emshii.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> I hope I'm not confusing anyone with my transliteration of 3ammeyya, but I do it on purpose to mark the difference in pronounciation between MSA and EA.


 Perhaps we'll have to discuss this in a new thread, but I don't detect a difference, which is why I think it makes sense to use "i" for both.


----------



## djamal 2008

تحدف حرف العلة فللآخر لتفادي إلتقاء سكنيت كون حركة حرف العلة هي السكون و نقول مثلاً لا تنسَ و ليس لا تنسى و لم يأت و ليس لم يأتي و قل و ليس قول في الأمر؛


----------



## astlanda

شُكْرًا لَكُمْ



Nermine_Canada said:


> I sugget that you use the following verb form "*youfta7*" and "*youghlak*"...
> *في أي وقت يفتح المتحف* النوبة*؟ *
> *في أي وقت يغلق المتحف* النوبة*؟*



Is the pronouciation then something like:
fii aiya waqti yufta7u al-mat7afa an-nuubiati?
fii aiya waqti yu3'laqu al-mat7afa an-nuubiati?




elroy said:


> "I don't detect a difference, which is why I think it makes sense to use "i" for both."



I believe, that I can hear rather clear difference between Egyptian "e" & "i" OR  "o" & "u". People did not understand me, when I said "Qina" instead of "Qena". (It's a city near Idfu.)


----------



## cherine

astlanda said:


> Is the pronouciation then something like:
> fii ayyi waqtin yufta7u'l-mat7afu?
> fii ayyi waqtin yu3'laqu'l-mat7afu?


If you want to add the museum's name (any museum) than you should put the word mat7af in indefinite:
fii ayyi waqtin yufta7u/yughlaqu mat7afu 'n-nuubati?
And it's better to use متى mataa instead of في أي وقت .


> I believe, that I can hear rather clear difference between Egyptian "e" & "i" OR "o" & "u". People did not understand me, when I said "Qina" instead of "Qena". (It's a city near Idfu.)


True. It's one of the things that make us, Egyptians, tell that a person is a foreigner.


----------



## londonmasri

astlanda said:


> People did not understand me, when I said "Qina" instead of "Qena". (It's a city near Idfu.)


 


cherine said:


> True. It's one of the things that make us, Egyptians, tell that a person is a foreigner.


 
Wow! I never knew this.

In this case, I guess Cherine's system of transliteration with regards to the 'e' instead of 'i' for a kasra is spot on and actually not just a case of personal preference but really a very important detail.


----------



## Sidjanga

كيف بنسأل هالسؤال بالهجة الفلسطينية؟

 - "إيمتى بفتح المتحف؟"
"(في) أي ساعة بفتح المتحف؟"
"(في) أني ساعة بفتح المتحف؟"

 - "(في) الساعة س".

جصوصاً أنا مش متأكدة إزا ممكن (أو لازم؟) نستعمل "في" هون.


----------



## elroy

​
باللهجة الفلسطينية منقولش "في"، منقول "على" بس بالسؤال منستعملش حرف جر، منقول "أني ساعة" أو "أي ساعة". بالجواب بتقدري تقولي "الساعة س" أو "على الساعة س". بالنسبة للسؤال بردو بنفع "إيمتا" أو "وينتا".
​​


----------



## Sidjanga

شكراً!
ن


----------



## clevermizo

Sidjanga said:


> "(في) أي ساعة بفتح المتحف؟"






مش غريب الفعل "بفتح (بيفتح) " هون؟ مش أفضل "بفتحو"  أو "بنفتح"؟ ظنيت إنه "فتح/يفتح" فيه يكون فعل متعدّي بس. على كل حال الOP سأل عن "they open" وإذا هيك منقول "ب(ي)فتحو" بس عم اسأل هلّق بصورة عامّة.


----------



## elroy

آه، إزا بدك تقول "they open" بتقول "بفتحوا" بس "وينتا بفتح المتحف" جملة عادية وطبيعية. "وينتا بنفتح المتحف" غريبة، متل "when is the museum opened" بالإنجليزي. فبهاي الحالة العربي (الفلسطيني) زي الإنجليزي بالزبط. ​


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> آه، إزا بدك تقول "they open" بتقول "بفتحوا" بس "وينتا بفتح المتحف" جملة عادية وطبيعية. "وينتا بنفتح المتحف" غريبة، متل "when is the museum opened" بالإنجليزي. فبهاي الحلة العربي (الفلسطيني) زي الإنجليزي بالزبط. ​




شكرا. مرات لغتين كتير مختلفين فيهن يتشابهو. وكمان فينا نقول "إيمتى بيسكّر (بسكّر) المتحف؟" 

بلاقيها مثيرة للاهتمام كتير إنه باللهجة المصرية كمان بيستعملو "بيفتح" متل فعل لازم هون مع إنه بالفصحى بيتطلّب المجهول: يــُفتــَح ، يــُغــلــَق. يا ترى شو الحالة ببقية اللهجات.


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> وكمان فينا نقول "إيمتى بيسكّر (بسكّر) المتحف؟


آه، منقدر​


----------

